# llama vs donkey?



## AshleyFishy (Apr 26, 2014)

My small farm is ready to grow with the addition of "guardian" (ei pet). I know our situation isn't suited for a LGD..so a llama or a donkey seem to be fairly good options. 

But...does anyone have first hand information on keeping either of these with goats? 

I've had alpacas with the goats before and they were fine. Would llama be different? 

I love donkeys, however I know the horror stories of equines and goats. I do love when our neighbors donks start braying and fussing at coyotes and dogs.

Opinions are kindly welcome.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2014)

Llama or donkey, make sure neither one is an intact male. No jacks or studs.


----------



## AshleyFishy (May 1, 2014)

Well yes, everyone knows not to put a stud in with anything smaller.

I'm looking at a 7 month old halter broke female llama. Any opinions? And yes I know she is young, but I would rather buy young and incorporate into my little "menagerie".


----------



## elevan (May 1, 2014)

My experience is with llama.  Make sure you buy a field tested guard.  Not all llamas are cut out to be guards...same with donkeys.  Can't really compare a llama to an alpaca for you as I've never had an alpaca.

@AshleyFishy - what specifically are you wanting to know?


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 2, 2014)

Our llama breeding pair guard our goats just fine. Recently a fox (big red one) got into one of our goat pastures and the llamas cornered the fox into a brush pile. The female llama stood guard outside the brush pile and the male llama jumped on top of the brush repeatedly for several minutes until he was nearly exhausted. Never saw the fox again. Our male llama is more attentive to the expectant momma goats and will actually stay with the doe until she kids and assist with cleaning off the newborn(s) and I actually saw the male llama gently nudge a newborn up who was trying to stand and he actually stood thanks to the llama. A yearling calf of our neighbors destroyed a 5 ft section of our fence to get into our lush green pasture and when the llamas saw this they chased the bovine for 15 mins until it nearly passed out with exhaustion. The stupid calf found its way back out just as the llamas were about to sink their teeth into its tail head and rump area.


----------

